# Has anyone looked at the Leupold Mojave binos?



## jeshoffstall (May 13, 2008)

This is the year to get a decent pair of binos.  I have been debating between Monarch ATBs and Wind River Cascades.  Now Leupold has the Mojave for slightly more and they look like they would be great optics.

Any inputs?


----------



## Ozzie (May 17, 2008)

I can't say for sure about the mojave, but a buddy of mine has some Leupold binos and they are amazing.  The clarity is incredible and everything looks likes it's in 3D.


----------



## NOYDB (May 17, 2008)

Check out this site: http://www.consumersearch.com/www/sports_and_leisure/binoculars/reviews.html

The problem is there are so many good choices.

BTW, for really critical reviews ask the birdwatchers. They're really picky. And they don't let advertising sway them like hunting magazines do.

google birdwatching binoculars reviews.


----------

